# Kindergarten and Play school near Vista Damai condominium in KLCC



## naveen2816 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi

I will be moving to KL in the month of June.

I have planned to take accommodation in Vista Damai condominium in Jalan Tun razak. 

I would like to know if there are any play schools and Kindergarten near the condominium for my 2.5 year old son. Can anyone let me know the names of the playschool/Kindergartens nearby?

Best Regards

Naveen


----------



## erwin.apriandi (Mar 29, 2013)

naveen2816 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to KL in the month of June.
> 
> ...


Step Ahead Learner in Ampang Walk or Children Discovery just near by the Vista Damai would be a best choice


----------

